# Cotton Masterpieces.



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Mine are not masterpieces but some nice cotton washcloths I started yesterday for presents. 
Why not show your cotton beauties, whatever they might be. A nice way to say goodbye to summer for some of us and before we start the woollies of winter.
Let's have some fun !
Christine
PS, This is for all my BG knitting friends!


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

What fun and useful items. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

I found a partial thing of blue sparkly crochet cotton at a church yard sale and combined it with a red and a white crochet cotton I had in my stash to make my mother-in-law a patriotic washcloth. Of course not one of the three yarns had a label, but I combined them.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

pepsiknittinmomma said:


> I found a partial thing of blue sparkly crochet cotton at a church yard sale and combined it with a red and a white crochet cotton I had in my stash to make my mother-in-law a patriotic washcloth. Of course not one of the three yarns had a label, but I combined them.


Great mix!


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> Mine are not masterpieces but some nice cotton washcloths I started yesterday for presents.
> Why not show your cotton beauties, whatever they might be. A nice way to say goodbye to summer for some of us and before we start the woollies of winter.
> Let's have some fun !
> Christine


I just added these two cotton beauties to my Christmas gift box. Nice idea for a thread.
I really like the pattern of your white one.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty nice and useful.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Lovely washcloths Christine...and so useful ... will make wonderful presents.
:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Another good thread, Chris. This is what I made with Drops recycled cotton. It's a toddler's two-rainbow cot blankie. Each end is white and so the rainbow goes towards the middle from either direction. I didn't enjoy using the yarn but they had more or less the correct colours in it, and the yarn was about 60p per ball, so this is what I did.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

LizR said:


> I just added these two cotton beauties to my Christmas gift box. Nice idea for a thread.
> I really like the pattern of your white one.


Love yours. Share your pattern for the second one. Love that stitch! ( I love the first one also but I have it already!)


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Eloomanator is one of my favorites!


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

What great ideas, love working with cotton yarn, specially when it's hot outside.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

sbeth53 said:


> Eloomanator is one of my favorites!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Lostie said:


> Another good thread, Chris. This is what I made with Drops recycled cotton. It's a toddler's two-rainbow cot blankie. Each end is white and so the rainbow goes towards the middle from either direction. I didn't enjoy using the yarn but they had more or less the correct colours in it, and the yarn was about 60p per ball, so this is what I did.


Rainbows, anytime, anywhere, anyhow!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Knitted this a while ago...using "I Love That Cotton." Tank style top.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

edithann said:


> Knitted this a while ago...using "I Love That Cotton." Tank style top.


How fun to wear! love your Bling!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> How fun to wear! love your Bling!


Ha, ha, always good to have some "bling" in your life. (Present from my SIL.)


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I thought I had some pics on the laptop but they are on my phone. will post them later. So glad you started this post. :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I thought I had some pics on the laptop but they are on my phone. will post them later. So glad you started this post. :thumbup:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for starting this thread CJ (my moniker for you). I was starting to get a little ridiculous. 'Twas fun though!
Here's a couple of my cloths. Not necessarily masterpieces but fun to do and useful in the bath.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

These should go here too. Hope it's not redundant.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> These should go here too. Hope it's not redundant.


Good stuff!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Mine are not masterpieces but some nice cotton washcloths I started yesterday for presents.
> Why not show your cotton beauties, whatever they might be. A nice way to say goodbye to summer for some of us and before we start the woollies of winter.
> Let's have some fun !
> Christine
> PS, This is for all my BG knitting friends!


Nice cloths, I like the round one.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

LizR said:


> I just added these two cotton beauties to my Christmas gift box. Nice idea for a thread.
> I really like the pattern of your white one.


Share the patterns, these are great!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Lostie said:


> Another good thread, Chris. This is what I made with Drops recycled cotton. It's a toddler's two-rainbow cot blankie. Each end is white and so the rainbow goes towards the middle from either direction. I didn't enjoy using the yarn but they had more or less the correct colours in it, and the yarn was about 60p per ball, so this is what I did.


This is such a happy blankie! Please show off the other one here on this thread.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> Share the patterns, these are great!


Oh,if possible - please share these beautiful patterns..dishcloths,market bags and tops!! Each look so lovely.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I made this Drops cardigan pattern in 100% Cotton for my daughter Jane. She decided she wanted the front joined so this photo was taken before the buttonholes were sewn up. &#128158;


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

RosD said:


> I made this Drops cardigan pattern in 100% Cotton for my daughter Jane. She decided she wanted the front joined so this photo was taken before the buttonholes were sewn up. 💞


 That is beautiful!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I wanted to try beading so this was my first attempt. I made a small Ashton, in Katia Candy 100% Cotton.&#128158;


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

RosD said:


> I made this Drops cardigan pattern in 100% Cotton for my daughter Jane. She decided she wanted the front joined so this photo was taken before the buttonholes were sewn up. 💞


Lovely! How did you find working with the Drops pattern?


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

RosD said:


> I wanted to try beading so this was my first attempt. I made a small Ashton, in Katia Candy 100% Cotton.💞


Love your Ashton!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> That is beautiful!


Thank you chrisjac. 💞


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Only found a few pics...I love making these when it is so hot out. Have a grocery bag full of them.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Shannon123 said:


> Lovely! How did you find working with the Drops pattern?


Thank you Shannon, I read the pattern over and over again and if I wasn't sure of it, I read it again. There was also a small chart to read and I hadn't done them before either, but I did get used to it. There is a lot of help if you need it but I actually managed it without help and my daughter loves it. 💞


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Only found a few pics...I love making these when it is so hot out. Have a grocery bag full of them.


Love the fishies and the rest!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> Love your Ashton!


Thank you chrisjac, I've made a few Ashton's now. 💞


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Shannon, I read the pattern over and over again and if I wasn't sure of it, I read it again. There was also a small chart to read and I hadn't done them before either, but I did get used to it. There is a lot of help if you need it but I actually managed it without help and my daughter loves it. 💞


You've conquered Drops. It's the only way I did mine, now I look for their patterns, no fear.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> You've conquered Drops. It's the only way I did mine, now I look for their patterns, no fear.


Thanks chrisjac, they certainly have beautiful patterns. 💞


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Shannon, I read the pattern over and over again and if I wasn't sure of it, I read it again. There was also a small chart to read and I hadn't done them before either, but I did get used to it. There is a lot of help if you need it but I actually managed it without help and my daughter loves it. 💞


It fits her perfectly, very pretty on her.
There's a current thread about Drops patterns, I have a few in my favorites, but haven't attempted one yet. My skills are so that I may try one soon so it's good to know about the help and links to videos right on the pattern site. Thanks for answering.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

This is Marianna's All in one top down.&#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Another one in Freedom Sincere 100% Cotton. &#128158;


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> You've conquered Drops. It's the only way I did mine, now I look for their patterns, no fear.


Good to know! I'd love to see them some time.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

RosD said:


> This is Marianna's All in one top down.💞


What a great color!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> Good to know! I'd love to see them some time.


All gifted out , will have to dig out pictures.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Shannon123 said:


> It fits her perfectly, very pretty on her.
> There's a current thread about Drops patterns, I have a few in my favorites, but haven't attempted one yet. My skills are so that I may try one soon so it's good to know about the help and links to videos right on the pattern site. Thanks for answering.


Thank you Shannon, you're welcome. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> What a great color!


Thank you chrisjac. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> Mine are not masterpieces but some nice cotton washcloths I started yesterday for presents.
> Why not show your cotton beauties, whatever they might be. A nice way to say goodbye to summer for some of us and before we start the woollies of winter.
> Let's have some fun !
> Christine
> PS, This is for all my BG knitting friends!


They are gorgeous, I love them.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

pepsiknittinmomma said:


> I found a partial thing of blue sparkly crochet cotton at a church yard sale and combined it with a red and a white crochet cotton I had in my stash to make my mother-in-law a patriotic washcloth. Of course not one of the three yarns had a label, but I combined them.


Turned out great. 💞


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

RosD I never thought of doing an all in one in cotton. Thanks for the idea. Yours look fantastic. :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you chrisjac. 💞


Keep showing your treasures! They're beautiful
Christine


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

LizR said:


> I just added these two cotton beauties to my Christmas gift box. Nice idea for a thread.
> I really like the pattern of your white one.


Gorgeous. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lostie said:


> Another good thread, Chris. This is what I made with Drops recycled cotton. It's a toddler's two-rainbow cot blankie. Each end is white and so the rainbow goes towards the middle from either direction. I didn't enjoy using the yarn but they had more or less the correct colours in it, and the yarn was about 60p per ball, so this is what I did.


Gorgeous, I love it. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

edithann said:


> Knitted this a while ago...using "I Love That Cotton." Tank style top.


Gorgeous Edie. 💞 Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Shannon123 said:


> Thanks for starting this thread CJ (my moniker for you). I was starting to get a little ridiculous. 'Twas fun though!
> Here's a couple of my cloths. Not necessarily masterpieces but fun to do and useful in the bath.


They are gorgeous Shannon. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Shannon123 said:


> These should go here too. Hope it's not redundant.


They are great, I love them. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Only found a few pics...I love making these when it is so hot out. Have a grocery bag full of them.


I love them and very useful.💞


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

RosD said:


> They are gorgeous Shannon. 💞


Thank you! Love the All in Ones, bright colors for babies are my thing too.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> RosD I never thought of doing an all in one in cotton. Thanks for the idea. Yours look fantastic. :thumbup:


Thank you, you're welcome, it's almost Spring here so I probably should make some more cotton ones. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> Keep showing your treasures! They're beautiful
> Christine


Thank you Christine, my iPad needs charging so I will have a look at my photos and see if there are any more cotton items to post later. Thanks for starting this thread. 💞 Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Shannon123 said:


> Thank you! Love the All in Ones, bright colors for babies are my thing too.


Thank you Shannon, I love bright colours too, but I do pastels as well. 💞


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

Shoot, could only find this pic of a blanket I made with Bernat Handicrafter cotton. My cat Booger loves it


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

loriadams said:


> Shoot, could only find this pic of a blanket I made with Bernat Handicrafter cotton. My cat Booger loves it


Gorgeous. 💞


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

RosD said:


> Gorgeous. 💞


Thank you!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

loriadams said:


> Shoot, could only find this pic of a blanket I made with Bernat Handicrafter cotton. My cat Booger loves it


Great cat and even greater blanket!


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Great cat and even greater blanket!


Thank you! I love my Boogie.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

loriadams said:


> Shoot, could only find this pic of a blanket I made with Bernat Handicrafter cotton. My cat Booger loves it


Awww. Spoiled kitty!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

The sweater in my avatar is Berroco cotton.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Mine are not masterpieces but some nice cotton washcloths I started yesterday for presents.
> Why not show your cotton beauties, whatever they might be. A nice way to say goodbye to summer for some of us and before we start the woollies of winter.
> Let's have some fun !
> Christine
> PS, This is for all my BG knitting friends!


I never made the diagonal knit dishcloth, I had to look up...I have to try making one.

http://eloomanator.eloomanation.com/docs/Eloomanator_Diagonal_Knit_Dishcloth.pdf


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Only found a few pics...I love making these when it is so hot out. Have a grocery bag full of them.


You did such a lovely job on the star dishcloth plus the color is perfect.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

grandmann said:


> I never made the diagonal knit dishcloth, I had to look up...I have to try making one.
> 
> http://eloomanator.eloomanation.com/docs/Eloomanator_Diagonal_Knit_Dishcloth.pdf


I love this pattern, I just finished it today and now I 'm going to do another one in a different color.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

Shannon123 said:


> The sweater in my avatar is Berroco cotton.


Great looking sweater, I love those colors!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

There so many Awesome projects done with cotton!!! 

The other day I purchase some cotton from Michaels called Issac Mizrahi craft Premier Yarns. I knitted up a simple picture of a butterfly with the yarn. The yarn was very easy working with but I thought the cloth turned out almost too thin or light weight and soft for a dishcloth. I bought four skeins. I think I might try it with a more tense dishcloth or maybe even try making a baby garment out of it.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Shannon123 said:


> The sweater in my avatar is Berroco cotton.


Your sweater is gorgeous. There are so many cute dishcloths and other items on this thread! Particularly loved the OP's white one and the fish dishcloths by Gagesmom. I've made a few, but several of my family members like them and they end up being given away. I need to make some more!!

I made a couple out of left over mercerized cotton a while back, but they don't seem to be as absorbent as non-mercerized cotton. Is it me or do the rest of you experience that, too?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I have a question for the ones who make round dishcloths. 

Do you do the wrap & turn and pick up your wraps when you make these cloths? I was just making them and turning my work I was wondering if I was doing this wrong. Also do you do the cable cast on & Kitchener Stitch to start and finish them off or do you just sew them together?


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Every one of your items are delicious!! Lovely knitting and some amazing talent! 
Prepare to do the "happy dance". I will attempt to take and post a pic of a few of the bibs I made for Hugs from Heaven...it is always a feat for me to take and post pics from my iPad... Prepare to be amazed...not by my knitting....&#128247;&#128541;


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Your sweater is gorgeous. There are so many cute dishcloths and other items on this thread! Particularly loved the OP's white one and the fish dishcloths by Gagesmom. I've made a few, but several of my family members like them and they end up being given away. I need to make some more!!
> 
> I made a couple out of left over mercerized cotton a while back, but they don't seem to be as absorbent as non-mercerized cotton. Is it me or do the rest of you experience that, too?


Thanks, the non-mercerized is definitely more absorbent.
Christine


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

What a great thread and so many amazing projects!! I made this set last year for my granddaughter when she turned 4 - its a cotton/bamboo blend (does that still count?) - the lime green is actually brighter in real life - looking dull on my computer monitor


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Only found a few pics...I love making these when it is so hot out. Have a grocery bag full of them.


Any chance we can share the fishy pattern?


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> What a great thread! I made this set last year for my granddaughter - its a cotton/bamboo blend (does that still count?) - the lime green is actually brighter in real life - looking dull on my computer monitor


Just lovely!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

grandmann said:


> There so many Awesome projects done with cotton!!!
> 
> The other day I purchase some cotton from Michaels called Issac Mizrahi craft Premier Yarns. I knitted up a simple picture of a butterfly with the yarn. The yarn was very easy working with but I thought the cloth turned out almost too thin or light weight and soft for a dishcloth. I bought four skeins. I think I might try it with a more tense dishcloth or maybe even try making a baby garment out of it.


Just an idea, one that I use whenever I have a new yarn, I go to Ravelry,plug in the name of the yarn and I get a ton of ideas of what other knitters have used the yarn for. Try it, it's fun!


----------



## wanderful45 (May 18, 2014)

Here are some dish cloths I have made for some craft shows I will be doing at the end of this year.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

wanderful45 said:


> Here are some dish cloths I have made for some craft shows I will be doing at the end of this year.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

grandmann said:


> I have a question for the ones who make round dishcloths.
> 
> Do you do the wrap & turn and pick up your wraps when you make these cloths? I was just making them and turning my work I was wondering if I was doing this wrong. Also do you do the cable cast on & Kitchener Stitch to start and finish them off or do you just sew them together?


This is the pattern I use. I do the cable cast on with a twist, no wrap and turn,just turn. And I do sew at the end. Easy peasy and fast! You're doing it right!

http://www.mielkesfiberarts.com/dishclth.htm


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

disregard - I was trying to pull something off and it was an epic fail!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Fun items to make.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Very nice projects by everyone! Love the round dishcloths. Made a few a number of years ago.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I'm late to the party but I'm going to post a sweater I made for myself many, many, many, many years ago. There is no pattern I'm afraid - it's long gone.

I've also made wraps in 100% cotton and many items in cotton blends.

This sweater _has not stretched over the years_. Some may find this hard to believe but it's true. It's been well worn and washed. It's not too heavy either. I was still wearing it until about 3 years ago before I turned into the heifer I am today. It's too small now 

I know nothing about colourfast or non colourfast dishcloths so I didn't join that party but I was watching from the sidelines like an invisible wallflower! I'm well qualified for this party however. :wink:


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Gorgeous sweater Trish! Stellar knitting!!! Does it have side seams and sleeve seams? If so, that may be why it hasn't stretched - the seams provide much needed structure and support for cotton.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

trish2222 said:


> I'm late to the party but I'm going to post a sweater I made for myself many, many, many, many years ago. There is no pattern I'm afraid - it's long gone.
> 
> I've also made wraps in 100% cotton and many items in cotton blends.
> 
> ...


I believe you!
This is a really nice sweater, love cables. Sorry you can't wear it any more. The sweater in my avatar is 95% cotton and does not get stretched out when I wear it. Granted it's new, but I've worn it a couple of times.
Cotton can be warm, depending on the gauge.


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

I have only made washcloths with cotton, and here is another one using up little bits.


----------



## dlene (Nov 27, 2014)

RosD said:


> I made this Drops cardigan pattern in 100% Cotton for my daughter Jane. She decided she wanted the front joined so this photo was taken before the buttonholes were sewn up. 💞


That is so beautiful. I tried to knit with cotton this summer and it just kept growing and growing. I don't know if it's me or the yarn.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Made this for my GD for a 'going home' from the hospital outfit. Even though she's a February baby, my daughter prefers cotton yarn, so I obliged.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> I'm late to the party but I'm going to post a sweater I made for myself many, many, many, many years ago. There is no pattern I'm afraid - it's long gone.
> 
> I've also made wraps in 100% cotton and many items in cotton blends.
> 
> ...


So beautiful, this is my type of sweater! I love it.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

yona said:


> Made this for my GD for a 'going home' from the hospital outfit. Even though she's a February baby, my daughter prefers cotton yarn, so I obliged.


So sweet, I can feel the soft yarn.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

pepsiknittinmomma said:


> I have only made washcloths with cotton, and here is another one using up little bits.


A very happy washcloth!


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Two of my cotton designs:


----------



## NancyJane49 (Feb 12, 2012)

Hello. I noticed you live in Rhode Island. I do also, in Lincoln. Do you perhaps know of any knitting groups looking for people to join in? Thanks. 
PS. Like the cloth a lot.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

sockit2me said:


> Two of my cotton designs:


Very nice...as are all the projects posted..I may be tempted to use cotton for other things than my cloths and bibs.. I am learning KP can be a dangerous place...buy more yarn..collect more patterns....😁


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> Thanks for starting this thread CJ (my moniker for you). I was starting to get a little ridiculous. 'Twas fun though!
> Here's a couple of my cloths. Not necessarily masterpieces but fun to do and useful in the bath.


Nice cloths! Could you share the pattern for the 1st one? As well as the pattern or links for your market bags? They are really nice! Thanks.


----------



## NancyJane49 (Feb 12, 2012)

Can you please share the fish pattern. I love it and could not find it. 
Thank you so much &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

These are both 100% cotton by Sirdar and wash and wear very well.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

They're both nice, but I really like that first (gold) one. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

This is interesting thread I can't believe all the items that are made out of cotton. All cottons aren't like sugar n'creme I can see if you have the right cotton you can knit some beautiful sweaters which are shown here.


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

CaroleD53 said:


> These are both 100% cotton by Sirdar and wash and wear very well.


Beautiful sweaters!


----------



## joaniebeadgood (Mar 19, 2013)

to Sockit2me; Do you have patterns available somewhere?


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

grandmann said:


> I never made the diagonal knit dishcloth, I had to look up...I have to try making one.
> 
> http://eloomanator.eloomanation.com/docs/Eloomanator_Diagonal_Knit_Dishcloth.pdf


Looks like a neat pattern~ I'm going to try it soon! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Another great topic Chris, you rock!

I love all these beautiful projects, so much talent!


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

NancyJane49 said:


> Can you please share the fish pattern. I love it and could not find it.
> Thank you so much 😃😃😃


I think this is the fishy pattern. A fellow KP shared it with me previously.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fishy-fish-washcloth-and-bathmitt


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

I just found a cone of blue discounted at wal-mart, so the next cotton project will be in blue...I have a yellow skirt also make of cotton but no photo of it....


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

loriadams said:


> Shoot, could only find this pic of a blanket I made with Bernat Handicrafter cotton. My cat Booger loves it


He certainly looks content! Beautiful blanket....looks like it made with him in mind!


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Magicnymph said:


> I just found a cone of blue discounted at wal-mart, so the next cotton project will be in blue...


Nice projects! Could you share patterns or links?


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

LizR said:


> I just added these two cotton beauties to my Christmas gift box. Nice idea for a thread.
> I really like the pattern of your white one.


Nice! Patterns, please!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

JLEIGH said:


> Nice cloths! Could you share the pattern for the 1st one? As well as the pattern or links for your market bags? They are really nice! Thanks.


I answered your PM. It's the Double Bump Cloth. Found it on Ravelry.

http://myjewelthief.typepad.com/myjewelthief_knits/2008/12/doubel-bump-scarves.html


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

joaniebeadgood said:


> to Sockit2me; Do you have patterns available somewhere?


Sorry, I do not write or publish patterns anymore.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

First market bag
http://www.yarnspirations.com/market-bag-to-knit.html


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Red market bag is a free Ravelry download

Let's go shopping - Market bag


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> Gorgeous sweater Trish! Stellar knitting!!! Does it have side seams and sleeve seams? If so, that may be why it hasn't stretched - the seams provide much needed structure and support for cotton.


Yes, it's seamed - ah, that's probably the explanation. I've often wondered about the insistence that cotton stretches when that hasn't been _my_ experience. :idea: :lol:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Shannon123 said:


> Red market bag is a free Ravelry download
> 
> Let's go shopping - Market bag


I love that bag and the other one too but my preference is the red one. I like bright! Thanks for the link :thumbup:


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> Thanks for starting this thread CJ (my moniker for you). I was starting to get a little ridiculous. 'Twas fun though!
> Here's a couple of my cloths. Not necessarily masterpieces but fun to do and useful in the bath.


where can I get those patterns? they would be nice christmas presents....


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

trish2222 said:


> I love that bag and the other one too but my preference is the red one. I like bright! Thanks for the link :thumbup:


Fun to do. I think it's k2tog, yo, repeat. Makes great gifts!


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

JLEIGH said:


> Nice projects! Could you share patterns or links?


the dish rag was a motif from 150 Knit and crochet motifs by Heather Lodinsky, the bag was a continuation of the dish rag, and there is no pattern for the hat


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Irish knitter said:


> where can I get those patterns? they would be nice christmas presents....


Go up a few posts ⬆


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

JLEIGH said:


> I think this is the fishy pattern. A fellow KP shared it with me previously.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fishy-fish-washcloth-and-bathmitt


Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

loriadams said:


> Shoot, could only find this pic of a blanket I made with Bernat Handicrafter cotton. My cat Booger loves it


I have two cats that look just like him.......Apple is just like him and is short hair. Bear has long hair......but boy do they all look alike!!!


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

JLEIGH said:


> I think this is the fishy pattern. A fellow KP shared it with me previously.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fishy-fish-washcloth-and-bathmitt


Thank you for sharing today!


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Magicnymph said:


> the dish rag was a motif from 150 Knit and crochet motifs by Heather Lodinsky, the bag was a continuation of the dish rag, and there is no pattern for the hat


Found it! Thanks for the info!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Shannon123 said:


> Fun to do. I think it's k2tog, yo, repeat. Makes great gifts!


Good idea - I've got loads of leftovers.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> Two of my cotton designs:


Very nice Eric!


----------



## jabberjaus (Oct 19, 2014)

Made this head kerchief from Reynolds Saucy 100% mercerized cotton with a D hook. It came out a bit large, so next one will alter the pattern. This cotton yarn was stiff and I didn't care much for it.
I washed it when finished hoping to soften it, but it didn't soften much.
Love the look of it, though. The pattern was shared on KP forum.
It's called Pineapple Head Kerchief.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Baby Bibs for a local charity.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> So beautiful, this is my type of sweater! I love it.


Thank you and thank you for starting this thread - I've always had a preference for cotton and cotton blends :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

jabberjaus said:


> Made this head kerchief from Reynolds Saucy 100% mercerized cotton with a D hook. It came out a bit large, so next one will alter the pattern. This cotton yarn was stiff and I didn't care much for it.
> I washed it when finished hoping to soften it, but it didn't soften much.
> Love the look of it, though. The pattern was shared on KP forum.
> It's called Pineapple Head Kerchief.


So pretty!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

CaroleD53 said:


> These are both 100% cotton by Sirdar and wash and wear very well.


Beautiful Carole!


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> Go up a few posts ⬆


Thank You....


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

RosD, Love the color and buttons on your project!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Carold53, Love your projects!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

A fun subject for sure...
Here a few of my cotton projects.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> A fun subject for sure...
> Here a few of my cotton projects.


You are a master. I love pansies, you did a great job!
Christine


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

JLEIGH said:


> Nice! Patterns, please!


Hi JLEIGH you and Shannon123 asked for my patterns. the round white one is the Windmill pattern free on Ravelry.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-windmill-dishcloth

Still looking for the wrapped stitch beige one-I thought it was Ravelry but no luck finding it yet. Of course it's probably the only pattern I didn't download this year. :XD:


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> Carold53, Love your projects!


Thank you. I like using cotton.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Beautiful Carole!


Thank you. Most of the things I knit for myself are cotton or cotton mix. I find wool a bit too warm, unless it's something I plan to wear outdoors as a jacket.


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

Well I couldn't find the yellow skirt (maybe I frogged it). However, I found a peach shirt knit in peal cotton... You will have to excuse the wrinkles it was getting ready to be washed.....


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

LizR said:


> Hi JLEIGH you and Shannon123 asked for my patterns. the round white one is the Windmill pattern free on Ravelry.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-windmill-dishcloth
> 
> Still looking for the wrapped stitch beige one-I thought it was Ravelry but no luck finding it yet. Of course it's probably the only pattern I didn't download this year. :XD:


Thank you! Added to faves.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice projects everyone!


----------



## trishkfl (Aug 28, 2013)

Lovely projects!!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Mine are not masterpieces but some nice cotton washcloths I started yesterday for presents.
> Why not show your cotton beauties, whatever they might be. A nice way to say goodbye to summer for some of us and before we start the woollies of winter.
> Let's have some fun !
> Christine
> PS, This is for all my BG knitting friends!


never can you have too many back up gifts lying around😊


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I am following this thread..every time I come there are more wonderful projects..and thank you all for giving pattern info.. Once someone else has asked I wait to see if it is posted before I beg....the tone of this thread is so enjoyable,pleasant, and generous.. Thank you all, especially Christine!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

maureenb said:


> never can you have too many back up gifts lying around😊


You put mine to shame! I am a fish head. May I share the fish pattern with you?


----------



## cathysmith97 (Jul 3, 2013)

Very Pretty!


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

yona said:


> Made this for my GD for a 'going home' from the hospital outfit. Even though she's a February baby, my daughter prefers cotton yarn, so I obliged.


That is beautiful...I should have made my granddaughter a sweater with cotton yarn for this summer, as it was hot in Idaho...and they have milder winters then we do in Michigan. 
Can you share that pattern? They are having another baby in Dec....a girl...
Thanks for sharing..


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> You put mine to shame! I am a fish head. May I share the fish pattern with you?


the fish pattern was free on Ravelry,entitled,"Fish,,Blubb"dishcloth


----------



## lindajot (May 17, 2014)

All wonderful! Fun seeing them all


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

maureenb said:


> the fish pattern was free on Ravelry,entitled,"Fish,,Blubb"dishcloth


Thank you!
Where are you in Pa? I'm also in the same state.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Thank you!


you're quite welcome,sorry that I couldn't give a direct link..haven't figured that out yet with my iPad..


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

maureenb said:


> you're quite welcome,sorry that I couldn't give a direct link..haven't figured that out yet with my iPad..


No problem, I found it, I google everything. Thanks!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Thank you!
> Where are you in Pa? I'm also in the same state.


I'm in Berks county,5 minutes from the Lancaster county line..where are you?


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

maureenb said:


> the fish pattern was free on Ravelry,entitled,"Fish,,Blubb"dishcloth


Snuck in under the radar..and stole the pattern...thanks!


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I have a question for the ones who make round dishcloths.
> 
> Do you do the wrap & turn and pick up your wraps when you make these cloths? I was just making them and turning my work I was wondering if I was doing this wrong. Also do you do the cable cast on & Kitchener Stitch to start and finish them off or do you just sew them together?


I don't wrap and turn, just turn the work. It comes out fine. I use a provisional crochet cast on and graft the pieces together at the end using the Kitchener stitch for garter stitch.


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

So pretty!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Mine are not masterpieces but some nice cotton washcloths I started yesterday for presents.
> Why not show your cotton beauties, whatever they might be. A nice way to say goodbye to summer for some of us and before we start the woollies of winter.
> Let's have some fun !
> Christine
> PS, This is for all my BG knitting friends!


I love making the round pattern & give them as gifts as baby washcloths. I also make square ones for the same reason. Mommy's love them.

Nice work!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Bfirebaugh said:


> I don't wrap and turn, just turn the work. It comes out fine. I use a provisional crochet cast on and graft the pieces together at the end using the Kitchener stitch for garter stitch.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Bfirebaugh said:


> I don't wrap and turn, just turn the work. It comes out fine. I use a provisional crochet cast on and graft the pieces together at the end using the Kitchener stitch for garter stitch.


Exquisite!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bfirebaugh said:


> I don't wrap and turn, just turn the work. It comes out fine. I use a provisional crochet cast on and graft the pieces together at the end using the Kitchener stitch for garter stitch.


My goodness have you made quite a few of these dishcloths. Thank you for answering my question, I guess it isn't that important to go through the wrap/ turn unless a person really wanted to.
All your cloths are so lovely done. :thumbup:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

maureenb said:


> the fish pattern was free on Ravelry,entitled,"Fish,,Blubb"dishcloth


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gruner-apfel-green-applespuli

Maureen did you actually use a size 0 needle to knit these dishcloths?


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

grandmann said:


> My goodness have you made quite a few of these dishcloths. Thank you for answering my question, I guess it isn't that important to go through the wrap/ turn unless a person really wanted to.
> All your cloths are so lovely done. :thumbup:


Grandmann, did you get my message? Page 6
Christine


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> This is the pattern I use. I do the cable cast on with a twist, no wrap and turn,just turn. And I do sew at the end. Easy peasy and fast! You're doing it right!
> 
> http://www.mielkesfiberarts.com/dishclth.htm


Thank You Christine


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

grandmann said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gruner-apfel-green-applespuli
> 
> Maureen did you actually use a size 0 needle to knit these dishcloths?


no,I used a size 5,and I knit very tight.I can't imagine why a size 0 was recommended.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

maureenb said:


> no,I used a size 5,and I knit very tight.I can't imagine why a size 0 was recommended.


That makes more sense a size 5
I like the design of it but I don't care for a cloth that is too large. Were you satisfied with the size?


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you Christine for your kind compliment. 
I too love Pansy's. They have happy faces. ;-)


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

So many pretty things.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> Yes, it's seamed - ah, that's probably the explanation. I've often wondered about the insistence that cotton stretches when that hasn't been _my_ experience. :idea: :lol:


That is one of the downfalls of knitting top down seamless sweaters - not so much for smaller sizes/kids, but when you get into adult sizes gravity takes over and without the seams to act as a sort of skeleton, everything heads south - more so with cotton, rayon, viscous fibers, etc. but wool can do the same, especially heavier/bulkier knits.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

maureenb said:


> the fish pattern was free on Ravelry,entitled,"Fish,,Blubb"dishcloth


ooooooo Maureen - very pretty love that red! what brand of cotton did you use and did you have any problems with the red bleeding?


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> A fun subject for sure...
> Here a few of my cotton projects.


Love your bag and tops!!!


----------



## jayne6666 (Oct 27, 2011)

all cotton baby towel.


----------



## jayne6666 (Oct 27, 2011)

wrong photo before


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

jayne6666 said:


> wrong photo before


Love this!


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

jayne6666 said:


> all cotton baby towel.


Great idea. It couldn't be much simpler than this.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Finally found my other washcloth/dishcloth pattern on page 67of the free knit cloth patterns on Ravelry. Now my eyes look like this :shock:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hob-nail-dish-wash-cloth C


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

LizR said:


> Finally found my other washcloth/dishcloth pattern on page 67of the free knit cloth patterns on Ravelry. Now my eyes look like this :shock:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hob-nail-dish-wash-cloth C


You're wonderful!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> That is one of the downfalls of knitting top down seamless sweaters - not so much for smaller sizes/kids, but when you get into adult sizes gravity takes over and without the seams to act as a sort of skeleton, everything heads south - more so with cotton, rayon, viscous fibers, etc. but wool can do the same, especially heavier/bulkier knits.


I've done three top downs but they've been ok because, I suppose now, they're small sizes done in light yarn.

50+ years knitting and I'm still learning - thank you :thumbup:

I can relate to your new avatar  :lol:


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Another nice topic. This is a shawl I made for a friend who retired from teaching. I tried to get pink cotton, but could only find peach. When I saw how it looked on her, I was glad I didn't find the pink.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> You're wonderful!


I think the day I found that pattern I was browsing/jumping around to different pages. This time I searched the first few pages and then jumped to the end and worked backwards through the 87 pages of patterns. 
I even found a new category on Ravelry, 'Spa Cloths' which has some very pretty ones I haven't seen before along with popular 'cross-over' patterns.

Thank you Christine-you always have something nice to say.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

kponsw said:


> Another nice topic. This is a shawl I made for a friend who retired from teaching. I tried to get pink cotton, but could only find peach. When I saw how it looked on her, I was glad I didn't find the pink.


Gorgeous ! What is the name of the pattern?


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> Gorgeous ! What is the name of the pattern?


Free pattern. This is it:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/miami-beach-shawl

I actually used the recommended yarn on this one, Cascade Ultra Pima. I loved making this shawl. It was a real pleasure to knit. I did block it very aggressively.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> ooooooo Maureen - very pretty love that red! what brand of cotton did you use and did you have any problems with the red bleeding?


Thank you..it will be a gift,let them worry about the bleeding :shock: (seriously,I will attach a note telling them how to set the colors.)


----------



## NancyJane49 (Feb 12, 2012)

Does anyone else have this problem? I give friends and family my knitted dishcloths and they refuse to use them for dishwashing. They do not knit and think they are too special for dishwashing. So they use them for dollies or hotplates even though I tell them I will make them more when they wear out. Anyway, my daughter loves them for dishes, so I keep her supplied. &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> Gorgeous ! What is the name of the pattern?


Mo, is that you in the new Avatar?


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you - the pattern is the Almost Lost Dish Cloth. It's from a previous thread here on KP


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

More beautiful projects, thanks to everyone for sharing and posting the links!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

kponsw said:


> Free pattern. This is it:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/miami-beach-shawl
> 
> I actually used the recommended yarn on this one, Cascade Ultra Pima. I loved making this shawl. It was a real pleasure to knit. I did block it very aggressively.


Thank you! you really did an amazing job!


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Pretty things here, lots of inspiration. Thanks for starting this. Here's a few things I did. Market tote for DIL, then wash/dish cloths. Most of mine DO get used, so there are repeat requests/orders.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

knitwit549 said:


> Pretty things here, lots of inspiration. Thanks for starting this. Here's a few things I did. Market tote for DIL, then wash/dish cloths. Most of mine DO get used, so there are repeat requests/orders.


Wonderful!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> Mine are not masterpieces but some nice cotton washcloths I started yesterday for presents.
> Why not show your cotton beauties, whatever they might be. A nice way to say goodbye to summer for some of us and before we start the woollies of winter.
> Let's have some fun !
> Christine
> PS, This is for all my BG knitting friends!


They are gorgeous Christine and great gifts. I love them. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

pepsiknittinmomma said:


> I found a partial thing of blue sparkly crochet cotton at a church yard sale and combined it with a red and a white crochet cotton I had in my stash to make my mother-in-law a patriotic washcloth. Of course not one of the three yarns had a label, but I combined them.


Great idea. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

LizR said:


> I just added these two cotton beauties to my Christmas gift box. Nice idea for a thread.
> I really like the pattern of your white one.


I love them. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lostie said:


> Another good thread, Chris. This is what I made with Drops recycled cotton. It's a toddler's two-rainbow cot blankie. Each end is white and so the rainbow goes towards the middle from either direction. I didn't enjoy using the yarn but they had more or less the correct colours in it, and the yarn was about 60p per ball, so this is what I did.


It's gorgeous. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

edithann said:


> Knitted this a while ago...using "I Love That Cotton." Tank style top.


Gorgeous Edie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Shannon123 said:


> Thanks for starting this thread CJ (my moniker for you). I was starting to get a little ridiculous. 'Twas fun though!
> Here's a couple of my cloths. Not necessarily masterpieces but fun to do and useful in the bath.


Lovely Shannon. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Shannon123 said:


> These should go here too. Hope it's not redundant.


Lovely bags Shannon. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Only found a few pics...I love making these when it is so hot out. Have a grocery bag full of them.


Lovely 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Only found a few pics...I love making these when it is so hot out. Have a grocery bag full of them.


Oops double post. 😀


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kponsw said:


> Another nice topic. This is a shawl I made for a friend who retired from teaching. I tried to get pink cotton, but could only find peach. When I saw how it looked on her, I was glad I didn't find the pink.


It's beautiful, so pretty. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I'm so sorry Christine, it 1.30 am and I think I've commented twice on some of the lovely work here. All of the work is beautiful. Thank you for another lovely thread.&#128158;


----------



## NancyJane49 (Feb 12, 2012)

That market tote is adorable. And your dishcloths also. Nice work. &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## NancyHA (Feb 3, 2015)

I used cotton while on vacation to make bibs and potholders


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

NancyHA said:


> I used cotton while on vacation to make bibs and potholders


Really nice work and love all the colors you used!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

NancyHA said:


> I used cotton while on vacation to make bibs and potholders


I made that lace bib for GD I really liked the looks of it for a baby girl. Looks like a lace collar and was used when she was going through that drooling time.


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

NancyHA said:


> I used cotton while on vacation to make bibs and potholders


Very nice, love the colors. I haven't seen some of those colors. Nice work!


----------



## NancyHA (Feb 3, 2015)

thank you


----------

